
Ask HN: What books are you currently reading? - debt
I&#x27;m curious what books everyone is currently reading. What books are you currently reading?
======
saluki
I just finished Ready Player One, it was a great read, super interesting
story, If you like the 80s and Arcade Games it's a must read.

~~~
conorgil145
Ready Player One is a super fun read and they are making it into a movie too!

[http://readyplayeronemovie.com/](http://readyplayeronemovie.com/)

------
Calist0
As expected there's lot of nonfiction readers here. Does anyone else find that
they get more out of fiction than nonfiction? There's a lot to learn from
putting yourself in a character's shoes, seeing life through their eyes and
witnessing their life unfold.

I'm currently reading 'Steppenwolf' by Hermann Hesse, and 'Of Human Bondage'
by Somerset Maugham. Both novels are fictional representations of the author's
life.

~~~
Adam-Kadmon
I agree with you ! I'm currently reading "Siddhartha" by Hesse and I finished
reading "The Name of the Rose" by Eco about a week ago !

------
RepressedEmu
Pimp: Story Of My Life written by Iceberg Slim. Learned about it from the
latest Chappelle standup special. Very dark and fascinating tale of a pimp in
the 1940's. A lot of cold, calculating capitalist ideas abound in it.

Also just started Astrobiology: A Short Introduction which was recommended by
a fellow HNer.

------
conorgil145
I just finished reading Oathbringer by Brandon Sanderson. It is the third book
in the Stormlight Archive series. It was a fantastic read and the entire
series is totally epic. Sanderson has many different trilogies, novels, and
short stories in a universe he calls The Cosmere. If you like fantasy and
haven't read any Sanderson, you should definitely check his stuff out!

[https://brandonsanderson.com/books/the-stormlight-
archive/oa...](https://brandonsanderson.com/books/the-stormlight-
archive/oathbringer/)

~~~
stevekemp
Looking forward to this myself, but don't want to rush in because of the
expected gap until the next volume is published.

So I'm re-reading the first two books again before I start it.

(I have a shelf full of Brandon's work - even the young-adult books!)

------
zapperdapper
* Zen and the Art of Motorcycle Maintenance by Robert Pirsig - for some reason I never read this before although I've known about it for years. Enjoying it so far.

* How I Became Free in an Unfree World by Harry Browne - I read this years ago, but decided to re-read on a whim and it's surprising how relevant it still is.

------
ktaube
The Secret of Our Success: How Culture Is Driving Human Evolution,
Domesticating Our Species, and Making Us Smarter
[https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/25761655-the-secret-
of-o...](https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/25761655-the-secret-of-our-
success)

------
trentmb
THE LIFE AND ADVENTURES OF ROBINSON CRUSOE

[https://standardebooks.org/ebooks/daniel-defoe/the-life-
and-...](https://standardebooks.org/ebooks/daniel-defoe/the-life-and-
adventures-of-robinson-crusoe)

------
mindcrime
[https://www.goodreads.com/review/list/33942804-phillip-
rhode...](https://www.goodreads.com/review/list/33942804-phillip-
rhodes?shelf=currently-reading)

------
EldonMcGuinness
Bronze Gods by A.A. Aguirre
[https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/15808271-bronze-
gods](https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/15808271-bronze-gods)

------
DoNotYellAtMe
[https://www.amazon.com/Computer-Science-Distilled-
Computatio...](https://www.amazon.com/Computer-Science-Distilled-
Computational-Problems/dp/0997316004)

------
PeOe
I'm currently reading "The four hour chef" by Tim Ferris. It's amazingly
interesting, as it doesn't only cover cooking but also language learning and
other skills. Great book!

------
SirLJ
I am suffering trough, Red Mars, Green Mars and Blue Mars (currently reading)

~~~
kenjinp
I found this series more rewarding than almost any other book series. I find
it to be so.... literarily... satisfying. I have no idea how to explain that.
The author's vision of the future is so complex and compelling, and the
humanity of it all. I could go on for hours!

~~~
SirLJ
We agree to disagree on this one :-)

For me one series I feel like you do, is the Asian Saga by James Clavell,
maybe because I read the books for the first time as a child and have always
been interested in business, etc, but like you I cannot explain it :-)

~~~
kenjinp
I will certainly check it out! Isn't it strange what kinda reaches out and
gives you a big impression? I'm interested in your opinion once you've
finished.

I am always glad to hear of books that leave this kind of impact on people,
and I've heard about the Asia Saga before, but I forgot about it. Very eager
to start. Thanks for the recommendation

~~~
SirLJ
I would recommend the following books I have read last year and really liked
the ideas behind:

"The Road Not Taken" is a short story by Harry Turtledove

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Road_Not_Taken_(short_stor...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Road_Not_Taken_\(short_story\))

Remembrance of Earth's Past trilogy by Liu Cixin

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Remembrance_of_Earth%27s_Past](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Remembrance_of_Earth%27s_Past)

And this one is autobiographical by one of the smartest men of our time: A Man
For All Markets by Edward O. Thorp

[http://www.edwardothorp.com/books/a-man-for-all-
markets/](http://www.edwardothorp.com/books/a-man-for-all-markets/)

------
punchclockhero
Nothing right now, but have two unfinished books in my backlog. First is
Spring Snow by Yukio Mishima and the other is Code: The Hidden Language of
Computer Hardware and Software.

------
chriswitts
Just finished in the last week:

\- What a wonderful world by Marcus Chown

\- 47 Ronin by Joan D. Vinge

\- Practical Monitoring by Mike Julian

Currently reading:

\- The Four by Scott Galloway

\- The Art of Capacity Planning 2nd Edition by Arun Kejariwal, John Allspaw

------
ssmmww
Seeing Like a State by James C. Scott, Kafka on the Shore by Haruki Murakami,
2666 by Roberto Bolaño, and the Haskell Book.

------
omosubi
\- Go tell it on the mountain by James Baldwin

\- The doors of perception by Aldous Huxley

\- The Patriarch (Joseph Kennedy biography) by David Nasaw

------
pruthvishetty
\- Surely you're joking, Mr. Feynman by RPF.

\- The book of secrets by Osho.

\- Big Data Baseball by T. Sawchik.

\- The Intelligent Investor by B. Graham.

------
dhagz
Right now I'm reading Zen Guitar to rethink how I play guitar, and The Color
of Magic for fun.

------
jonvillage
Every january since 3 years ago I reread Antifragile by Nassim Taleb. I always
find new ideas in it.

------
tmaly
I am reading Shoe Dog, the memoir of Phil Knight

It is a pretty amazing store of how he started Nike

------
yesenadam
Robert Louis Stevenson essays (again) GK Chesterton _Orthodoxy_ (again)

------
eb0la
JPOD from Douglas Coupland. I like it much more than Microserfs :-)

------
FiatLuxDave
Quantum Computing since Democritus, by Scott Aaronson

and

The City and The City, by China Mieville

------
malyk
Last 4

Snow Falling on Cedars Color of Law Artemis Evicted (starting tomorrow)

------
m3lani
Reclaiming Conversation: The Power of Talk in a Digital Age

------
akulbe
Pragmatic Thinking & Learning - Andy Hunt

------
HiroshiSan
Art & Fear by David Bayles and Ted Orland

------
matchmike1313
Sell or Be Sold by Grant Cardone

~~~
mindcrime
Have you read Grant's other books? So far I've read _Sell or Be Sold_ , _The
10x Rule_ , _If You 're Not First, You're Last_ and _Be Obsessed or be
Average_. I've found all of them to be pretty good. Not necessarily life
changing, but solid, with a good mix of motivational message and some
actionable ideas. Enough so that I'll probably go back through and read a
couple of those again and actually take notes this time through.

~~~
matchmike1313
I have not, I would really like to thou. Thanks for the feedback on the other
books. I am going to move to the 10x rule next.

------
leonagano
The Godfather

